
Research suggests strategy for more equitable Medicare reimbursement - rustoo
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-04/slu-rss042919.php
======
howard941
> "This suggests that such adjustment would not only reduce potentially
> inappropriate penalties among providers that disproportionately care for
> vulnerable populations but would also reduce inappropriate bonuses for
> providers that care for less complex populations," Johnston wrote.

These bonus reductions won't go down well with the Medicare Advantage
providers that optimized for the healthiest patients and greatest profits.

